# What aches today thread



## cyberknight (16 Feb 2020)

Im sitting here and my right foot is aching where i dropped a ladder on it a couple of years ago, probably broke something back then but just carried one with it . My left rib aches too where i slipped on duaghters roller skates and landed hard on them , i reckon i cracked them too but just carried on albeit not being able to lift arm for about a month .
What ails you today ?


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2020)

My left thigh which was heavily electrocuted by the physio on Thursday!
And a few other joints but that's usual!


----------



## TissoT (16 Feb 2020)

Sounds like a sketch from "Some mothers do ave em" 

Hope you heal soon.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Feb 2020)

TissoT said:


> Sounds like a sketch from "Some mothers do ave em"
> 
> Hope you heal soon.


nah these are the long term its going to ache forever type along with dodgy thumb joints , shoulders, forearms etc .It just depends on whats aching on a particular day


----------



## TissoT (16 Feb 2020)

cyberknight said:


> nah these are the long term its going to ache forever type along with dodgy thumb joints , shoulders, forearms etc .It just depends on whats aching on a particular day


Its in need of some warm sunny weather time.... To get the joints out of pain.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Feb 2020)

TissoT said:


> Its in need of some warm sunny weather time.... To get the joints out of pain.


you must look at the posts i did of today weather , cold, floods and blowing a feckin gale


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2020)

cyberknight said:


> you must look at the posts i did of today weather , cold, floods and blowing a feckin gale


It is February. We should be grateful there’s none of that white crap around


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Feb 2020)

I am happy when I wake up in the morning with all my aches and pains.

It tells me I'm still alive.


I love a cheerful thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2020)

I must have slept awkwardly on my left side last night. My hip was hurting this morning. Thank god it got better by lunchtime.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Feb 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> It tells me I'm still alive.


Yep, that's life. You're born, life is sh!t painful and then you die


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My hip was hurting this morning.


Bl**dy disco last night. Don't you remember? Oh wait - that bottle was quite empty wasn't it?


----------



## cyberknight (16 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> It is February. We should be grateful there’s none of that white crap around


still time yet


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2020)

cyberknight said:


> still time yet


That’s cursed us


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> It is February. We should be grateful there’s none of that white crap around



I thought that stuff had been eradicated since the 70s/80s


----------



## tyred (16 Feb 2020)

No aches or pains to report.


----------



## TissoT (16 Feb 2020)

cyberknight said:


> you must look at the posts i did of today weather , cold, floods and blowing a feckin gale


That’s the weather outside ... hibernate till the sun out ☀️ Roll on spring


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Bl**dy disco last night. Don't you remember? Oh wait - that bottle was quite empty wasn't it?




It was indeed. . But you dressing like John Travolta was a bit over the top you know especially in those really tight trousers.


----------



## Slick (16 Feb 2020)

Same as yesterday, lower back that's more likely my pelvis getting pulled out of alignment, nerve damage to the costachondrial muscles in my chest, neck muscles get a bit much from time to time but I can get a good stretch on them which helps, and finally my left ankle that I broke as a boy in a car crash is playing up and I'm going over it with fairly regularity which is painful at the time but then fades to a constant dull ache after that. 

Other than that, I reckon I'm as fit as a butcher's dog.


----------



## kingrollo (17 Feb 2020)

lower back and neck - but its been worse !


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2020)

What doesn't ache here is more apt.


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2020)

just the usual, this could end up being longer than the tea thread


----------

